# Does anyone advertise in Magazines?



## plaid (Mar 2, 2007)

I am trying to find new ways to develope my business. I have a web site, I am doing a large outdoor market May- october, and I am also doing some shows. But until those "kick in" I am trying to figure out some new ways to get my things out there! 

Does any one advertise in Magazines, and is it profitable? I know when I first did research for my business ( embroidered dog tank tops), I looked in magazines, and I replyed to advertisements. So I didn't know if anyone had some info or advise about doing this or not. Thanks!!!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

This past thread might help: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t502.html

Hopefully if anybody has any recent tips, they'll post them here as well


----------



## Bougie (Jul 12, 2005)

I read that advertising is the most costly way to get new customers and it shouldn't be done unless it is very very targeted. For example, if you advertise model airplanes in a model airplane magazine, that works well. The readership is perfectly targeted to the product. But if you advertised model airplanes in Time magazine that would be throwing away your money.


----------



## Rico Menor (Mar 22, 2007)

Bougie said:


> I read that advertising is the most costly way to get new customers and it shouldn't be done unless it is very very targeted. For example, if you advertise model airplanes in a model airplane magazine, that works well. The readership is perfectly targeted to the product. But if you advertised model airplanes in Time magazine that would be throwing away your money.


+1 
I plan on running a couple of ads in a magazine that targets my customer base as well as the music mags that my customers are likely to buy. 
You can look around for new and up comming mags that will be selling spots for real cheap and they tend to flood the market with their mags since they are trying to get their name out as well.
Foot work helps a lot too, i have been to plenty of events and had some good looking girls handing out my business cards and some stickers.


----------



## zagadka (Jul 6, 2006)

we put an ad in the February issue of BUST! -which is totally our target market- and we only got one sale that we know of from it. it was disapointing to say the least, but i've read some statistic that says for most consumers, they have to see the ad/ image/ logo 4 times before remembering it and acting on any impulse.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

zagadka said:


> we put an ad in the February issue of BUST! -which is totally our target market- and we only got one sale that we know of from it. it was disapointing to say the least, but i've read some statistic that says for most consumers, they have to see the ad/ image/ logo 4 times before remembering it and acting on any impulse.


That's interesting. I got a email solicitation from that same magazine to advertise in their upcoming issues. Even though it didn't fit my target market, I was wondering how an ad would do there if I did have a product to fit their demographic.

Do you think you'll keep trying it to help get that brand exposure?


----------



## plaid (Mar 2, 2007)

So advertising in mags can be either really good, or not really good...  what would you say would be the top 2-3 ways to advertise then? I have a new business and I have heard many times, you need to advertise, spending money on advertising is money well spent.... top 2-3 ways to advertise then?


----------



## plaid (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: Magazines? Top 2-3 ways to advertise?*

I am rewording my title a little to get more info on advertising, not just magazines... What are the top 2-3 ways to advertise?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Magazines? Top 2-3 ways to advertise?*



plaid said:


> I am rewording my title a little to get more info on advertising, not just magazines... What are the top 2-3 ways to advertise?


It will depend on your market, but if you search the forum for advertising and marketing, you'll find lots of tips and suggestions.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

I'd say that advertising like this - especially if it's not just a small local magazine - is more useful when people ALREADY know who you are. In general, if you just advertise once, or even just for a few months - you're wasting your money. One of the main things advertising acomplishes is to keep people THINKING about you.

People might think it's silly that a company like McDonalds still advertises all the time - everybody knows who they are and what type of food they have. However, if they stopped advertising, and their competitors didn't, then the first thing that came to mind when someone thought 'fast food' would gradually stop being McDonalds. They'd lose market share over time.

Basically, I'm saying that, in many cases, simply advertising once or briefly won't help anything. Ideally, you should have an ongoing campaign in several mediums. Now, this may not be quite as true for a web-based business since there are other factors at play, but it still applies.


----------

